
New York Times Launches Facebook App - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_york_times_launches_facebook_app.php
======
ahsonwardak
Well, I need this explanation. Do Facebook Apps need to drive revenue or page
views on the sponsor's website to be valuable? Aren't they valuable enough as
a matter of branding?

